# Contrôler accès internet



## Martin123 (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais brider l'accès à Internet sur l'Iphone d'un mes jeunes ado.
CàD couper l'accès dès qu'elle dépasse la quantité autorisée gratuitement, disons 1gO par mois.
Evidemment aucun opérateur ne propose ce genre de service !

Existe-t-il des appli sous iOS permettant cette manip.

J'ai regardé le contrôle parental dans mon I-Phone je n'ai soit rien compris soit rien vu qui permette de faire ce que je veux faire.

Des pistes à me proposer ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

hello

il me semble que certains modems permettent cela: via l'adresse MAC, possibilité de restreindre l'accès à certaines heures ou limiter le quota


quel modem/box utilises tu ?


----------



## Martin123 (22 Février 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'utilise la FreeBox Révolution.

Mais je cherche une appli pour le mobile (Iphone 3GS) de ma fille ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

ok, une appli permettant de limiter quel que soit le wifi utilisé donc ! je n'avais pas compris celà ainsi 

je ne connais pas ... :rose:


----------



## CBi (23 Février 2013)

Faute de Pouvoir limiter, tu peux mesurer et alerter avec une app comme Datawiz qui permet un suivi précis de la conso et des alertes quand les seuils qu'on a definis sont atteints.


----------



## Martin123 (23 Février 2013)

J'ai regardé Datawiz mais n'est compris comment cela fonctionnait !


----------

